# NanoBSD problem mount filesystem



## mah454 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hello 

NanoBSD wants to mount the (/) filesystem with /dev/ada0s1. But it can not do that. This picture: 







How can I fix this problem?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2013)

Try entering this:

```
ufs:/dev/ada0p1
```


----------



## mah454 (Apr 24, 2013)

I use this but it does not work. Why ada0p1? I think FreeBSD uses ada0s1. What is the meaning of the "p" character?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2013)

It depends on the partitioning scheme. If you used the traditional MBR with slices and partitions you get the familiar ada0s1. If you used GPT and freebsd-ufs partitions you get ada0p1. See gpart(8) for more info.

Can you post the output of `gpart show` of that disk? I need to see the partition types.


----------



## mah454 (Apr 27, 2013)

```
=>      34  78161261  ada0  GPT  (37G) [CORRUPT]
        34       128     1  freebsd-boot  (64k)
       162  73400192     2  freebsd-ufs  (35G)
  73400354   3907584     3  freebsd-swap  (1.9G)
  77307938    853357        - free -  (416M)
```

How can I build nanoBSD with an MBR partition table or how can I convert this partition table (GPT) to MBR?


----------



## mah454 (Apr 27, 2013)

Found  http://scratching.psybermonkey.net/2010/06/freebsd-how-to-format-partition.html Thank you


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 27, 2013)

No, don't create or edit MBR slices on a GPT disk.  That article does some strange things for unclear reasons.

There are multiple problems here.  The boot device is usually the first UFS partition.  On a GPT disk as shown in post #1, that is usually ada0p2.

In post #5, one of the two GPT tables has been overwritten, so it shows CORRUPT.  Wikipedia has a good section on GPT which will help explain it.

Creating the old MBR format is shown in the second half of this article: Disk Setup On FreeBSD.  GPT is preferred for simplicity and having fewer limits than MBR.


----------

